# Rise of the Iwasabi-Kusa



## jack-rythm (13 Jan 2013)

OK everyone, 

After speaking to lots of people about wabi-kusa style set ups I wanted to give this a shot.. This is more a fast track journal.. Photos and updates, just to run along with my triptych when I'm waiting for things to do.. 

I started off getting a lovely bowl from my local store for 6.00 pound! So went with that. I must absolutely stress that my method is my own, it may work it may not, it may be pointless, it may not, this is a test and I thought it was about me trying something new . 

I decided to throw some driveway pebbles in the bottom of the bowl, two reasons I guess.. One was to raise the level of the overall wabi without piling to much together and second was to allow movement under the substrate, I know there is no flow so may be pointless but it made sense in my head lol . 









Then I went for peat as a second very thin layer, I have now realised this was not really required, but no harm done.





Then I finished it with some ADA amazonia





I then scaped with some left over mini landscape rock I had





And then I took some excess Cuba that had been growing in my triptych since AL and placed it around the scape. When this takes off and spreads it will look amazingly hopefully  























I hope you can all leave your advice and tips and comments . 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (13 Jan 2013)

Very interesting like it mate.Cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Jan 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Very interesting like it mate.Cheers mark


Thanks mate, its all a new thing so just going for it. At the moment I'm covering it in cling film and spraying it, my aim is to acclimatise it and allow it to adapt nice and slowly  

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Aron_Dip (13 Jan 2013)

Nice looks cool.. Might have to make me one of these.. Yours if the first iv seen with stone ( I prob ain't looked properly lol ) ...

Keep us posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nayr88 (13 Jan 2013)

Good on you for getting stuck in haha

I have a bad feeling about the standing water though, I think if you had a big clear tuberwere type box over the set up(just to cover it) nothing huge, you could start a kind of DSM thing...

I


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> Good on you for getting stuck in haha
> 
> I have a bad feeling about the standing water though, I think if you had a big clear tuberwere type box over the set up(just to cover it) nothing huge, you could start a kind of DSM thing...
> 
> I


Yeah I mean I'm using clingfilm to try a DSM just for the moment.. I'm hoping the water level will drop over time so should allow me to make frequent top ups to keep it fresh, I have put it near a radiator and under a desk light so both emit a little heat. I hear what your saying though! Only time will tell   no qualms if something happens, I just start again  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clone (14 Jan 2013)

Very nice Wabi mate used to have similar. I love the rocks in it good choice of plant. A bit too much water for DSM but will evaporate. I have seen somewhere in the net that if you over fill with water in DSM the plant can melt down and rot no matter they are aquatic plants. There are more experienced people in this forum and they can say if that is true or not. I am currently doing DCM and just spraying RO water on, The HC is spreading nicely without yellowing or melt. Looking forward for update...


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Jan 2013)

clone said:


> Very nice Wabi mate used to have similar. I love the rocks in it good choice of plant. A bit too much water for DSM but will evaporate. I have seen somewhere in the net that if you over fill with water in DSM the plant can melt down and rot no matter they are aquatic plants. There are more experienced people in this forum and they can say if that is true or not. I am currently doing DCM and just spraying RO water on, The HC is spreading nicely without yellowing or melt. Looking forward for update...


Thanks mate all advice greatly received  maybe I should take a little water out. I figured it would evaporate eventually.. I cant see it melting for being partly submerged, I started the planting at the top of the mound so non is fully submerged below the water. Its only been a day so time will tell 

Thanks, Jack


----------



## nayr88 (14 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Yeah I mean I'm using clingfilm to try a DSM just for the moment.. I'm hoping the water level will drop over time so should allow me to make frequent top ups to keep it fresh, I have put it near a radiator and under a desk light so both emit a little heat. I hear what your saying though! Only time will tell   no qualms if something happens, I just start again
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



The beauty of it being such a small scape is the ability to start again fairly quick of it does fail. IME standing water is a no no, but Im happy to be proven wrong haha


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Jan 2013)

nayr88 said:


> IME standing water is a no no, but Im happy to be proven wrong haha


haha ok im on it.. I have been building walstads for about 7 months now, probably had over 6 in total with no filtration or movement and these never had issues with standing water, so I think once it begins to evaporate I can additionally add fresh water every week to keep it topped up..

But I have never tried anything like this before so im with you. If I can prove anything during this then it will be fun. Its like when I was told I couldn't grow Cuba in my triptych because I did not have co2 injection... 3 months down the line im cultivating the stuff


----------



## jack-rythm (14 Jan 2013)

Morning after photos when things have settled and cleared...


1358157233282Jack Dicker


1358157254360Jack Dicker


1358157282298Jack Dicker


----------



## dean (14 Jan 2013)

Great little project  I can't wait to start mine, as soon as I get some plants


----------



## jack-rythm (17 Jan 2013)

Photo updates a few days later.. Not expecting spreading growth but wanted to see how the cubs leaves have reacted. Everything seems fine and roots are shooting and bacopa in the background is growing nicely. The Cuba leaves are infact rising above the water now so its looking promising so far. fingers crossed... 


DSC_0073Jack Dicker


DSC_0069Jack Dicker


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (17 Jan 2013)

Well done Jack good signs in a short space of time!Cheers  mark


----------



## rolexbene (21 Jan 2013)

Is that a halogen light?


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Jan 2013)

rolexbene said:


> halogen


 
yeah its just a 6 quid argos light mate  emits some heat to which is good in these situations


----------



## rolexbene (23 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> yeah its just a 6 quid argos light mate  emits some heat to which is good in these situations


Yeah I suppose you don't need much light for wabi-kusa, but you know halogen put off one of lowest PAR ratings, prob speed things up a little if you used a CFL.


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Jan 2013)

Talking of speeding things up, I was thinking about that but the growth of the cuba already is amazing.. Its mostly all out the water now and is growing big new leaves, I also keep the clingfilm off for about 3 hours a day to start my acclimatising. The bulb is fine for the progress its making. I simply cannot be bothered to change something that already works. the light is only about 6inches from the bowl anyway. Ill get some photos up asap.


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Jan 2013)

I will try to update the photos weekly for everyone . 

Cheers! Jack


----------



## Deano3 (24 Jan 2013)

looks great jack will love to see how this turns out

Dean


----------



## jack-rythm (29 Jan 2013)

Some more pics, as explained this journal is more of a photo journal for everyone to have a quick look. here are some stem shots and some nice cuba shots 


DSC_0001Jack Dicker


DSC_0013Jack Dicker


DSC_0005Jack Dicker


DSC_0008Jack Dicker


DSC_0011Jack Dicker


DSC_0004Jack Dicker


----------



## tim (29 Jan 2013)

nice growth on that hc mate nice little mountain wabi


----------



## jack-rythm (29 Jan 2013)

tim said:


> nice growth on that hc mate nice little mountain wabi


Thanks man! yeah wanted to try something different to jsut the bowl wabi's. Think it looks pretty cool. Im not covering it any more just regular sprays


----------



## flygja (30 Jan 2013)

Very nice. I was expecting it to be disastrous with that much standing water (plants can't get enough CO2) but it's looking pretty now!


----------



## jack-rythm (30 Jan 2013)

flygja said:


> Very nice. I was expecting it to be disastrous with that much standing water (plants can't get enough CO2) but it's looking pretty now!


Looks can be deceiving  

Cheers! Jack


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (30 Jan 2013)

You will soon have enough HC to carpet a nano like it mate!Cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (30 Jan 2013)

Cheers Mate, I fancy using it to make another bowl to be honest!   or I'll sell it  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Feb 2013)

Day of the updates, 2-3 weeks in. Cuba loving life, stem plants going metallic and producing beautiful red shooting upper leaves, I put some yellow Pogostemon helferi in the kusa a few days ago and is already taking it's colour again, I'll take out the sphagnum moss because it's done bigger all, the Hydrocotyle has all begin to leave the water level which loos cool.. I'll post photos up today for u lot.. I'm not covering the bowl at all now, spraying lots but slowly reducing each day.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (4 Feb 2013)

Waiting to see those pics later Jack nice one.Cheers Mark


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Feb 2013)

20130204_092235Jack Dicker


20130204_092243Jack Dicker


20130204_092253Jack Dicker


20130204_092310Jack Dicker


20130204_092407Jack Dicker


20130204_092419Jack Dicker


20130204_092319Jack Dicker


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Feb 2013)

Nice one jack!


----------



## Deano3 (4 Feb 2013)

looking good jack really like this


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (4 Feb 2013)

Oh yes Jack that is definately the way to do it,bet your chuffed!Cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Feb 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Oh yes Jack that is definately the way to do it,bet your chuffed!Cheers mark


yes mate, chuffed as its only been 3 weeks i think? looking forward to the cuba overflowing the bowl and hanging down like vines! (thats what I see anyway! lol)


----------



## Danny (4 Feb 2013)

Just seen your 3 tanks on the bay, what made you want to sell?


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Feb 2013)

Danny said:


> Just seen your 3 tanks on the bay, what made you want to sell?


I have had an offer from someone that offered very close to that mark, so I thought I would see how it would fair on eBay at the amount stated. I guess im just itching to get on with my 450mm dwarf puffer tank. I have and the triptych nearly 5 months now and Im feeling it coming to an end. Just a change of heart, not for the worse or the better just solely down to the fact I feel like a new challenge mate.


----------



## Danny (4 Feb 2013)

Not tempted to do a nano marine seen as you like Frank so much lol


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Feb 2013)

Danny said:


> Not tempted to do a nano marine seen as you like Frank so much lol


haha no mate, setting up a marine tank doesn't interest me that much if im honest mate. Wouldn't know where to start and just cant be bothered with the hassle of the water etc. im generally a fresh water man tbh. But yes I do love marine and I do love frank!


----------



## Danny (4 Feb 2013)

A lot easier than you may think, you ever want to give it a go give me a shout and I can tell you how to go about it.


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Feb 2013)

it also costs a lot too doesnt it? corals, fish etc all a lot more than planted tanks?


----------



## Danny (4 Feb 2013)

Depends what you want but in general yes, my pair of clowns cost £35 but have the potential of living to 30 or 40 odd years lol Average soft coral frag in the shop is about £20-£25 I guess, my pair of leather toadstools cost £45 and frank was £8. But if you compare that to say aaa shrimp and manzi plus ferts etc I think a high tech planted could run very close to a fairly simple marine.


----------



## dagzz (4 Feb 2013)

Looking good mate love it


----------



## rolexbene (4 Feb 2013)

You def can do salt water on the cheap, with minimal equipment.  I know I have done it, fish are a little more expensive but you get a lot more personality for your money. Never had corals though,  but think you can pick up cheap frags from people,forums, ebay, etc.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Feb 2013)

I'mnot really interested in marine tanks Mate  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (7 Feb 2013)

Now the plants are begining to grow I may swap the small mountain rock for a slightly larger rock just to keep the proportions correct  photos will follow...


----------



## jack-rythm (9 Feb 2013)

Now spraying once a day, not cling-film or lid.. growth seems great, cuba is such a rich green its beautiful stuff. can see the hydrocotyle rooting into the substrate too. the stem plants have a very specific rcih redness to the stems and top leaves, not seen this kinda of colouration's on this before.


----------



## bape (9 Feb 2013)

looking good. do you need to cover it up with film just over night or all the time?


----------



## jack-rythm (9 Feb 2013)

no mate, not had anything covering it for about a week now. ill get some photos up now


----------



## jack-rythm (9 Feb 2013)

DSC_0027Jack Dicker


DSC_0028Jack Dicker


DSC_0029Jack Dicker


DSC_0031Jack Dicker


DSC_0032Jack Dicker


DSC_0033Jack Dicker


DSC_0035Jack Dicker


DSC_0037Jack Dicker


DSC_0039Jack Dicker


DSC_0041Jack Dicker

I now think Im going to spend a little bit of cash on a nice light and get a nice 6500k white bulb. I think this would give it a much more of a fresher look and feel  I love the feel of the cuba, its like a soft sponge


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (9 Feb 2013)

Great stuff mate nice to see these plants grown emersed just get an idea of how they differ from what i normaly see.Raving sucess mate!Cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (9 Feb 2013)

cheers mark, yes its great to try new projects with different styles of growth  it shows that there is more than one way to grow emmersed


----------



## jack-rythm (9 Feb 2013)

before...

150661_298255170278008_981345244_nJack Dicker

3 weeks in...

DSC_0036Jack Dicker


----------



## rolexbene (9 Feb 2013)

Cuba looks great, vibrant and healthy, looking good!


----------



## jack-rythm (9 Feb 2013)

Cheers geez, I'm loving the stems, the leave have gone metallic and reddish. Please with the progress too. U got a spare bulb for me Mate? I need an e27 screw, I'm after something quite cool and white

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolexbene (9 Feb 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Cheers geez, I'm loving the stems, the leave have gone metallic and reddish. Please with the progress too. U got a spare bulb for me Mate? I need an e27 screw, I'm after something quite cool and white
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


 
No sorry mate easy to from anywhere though, I recommend you just have a look on ebay for a CFL as these are the best for plant growth. Check out these filter setting. what lamp are you going to be using? you can also buy socket converters if you need to.


----------



## jack-rythm (9 Feb 2013)

Yeah I got a load of ivory convertors from my old vivarium lamps, I'm just thinking a cheap but nice this lamp that will take a screw bulb. I'll check it out. I'll cut some out in a couple weeks and send to u Mate  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Feb 2013)

OK guys, during the week I upgraded my light for a 6500k cool white SAD bulb so whacked that in my drawing lamp. turns out the photo quality is better and the bowl looks overall more colourful. The colours of the stems are incredible. Even the stems of the hydrocotyle has gone tomato red. Very happy indeed. 

WEEK 4:


2013-02-19 14.49.15Jack Dicker


2013-02-19 14.49.06Jack Dicker


2013-02-19 14.48.57Jack Dicker


2013-02-19 14.48.49Jack Dicker


2013-02-19 14.48.41Jack Dicker


2013-02-19 14.48.16Jack Dicker


2013-02-19 14.48.02Jack Dicker


2013-02-19 14.48.33Jack Dicker


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Mar 2013)

UPDATE, must be about 6 weeks now, I skipped last weeks update because I was just simply to busy. I have noticed a few things, good and bad that we can see. The bad is that the anubias  ar beginning to die. Some leaves seem to be drying up and just generally dying, Im assuming this is because I now how no lid and only spray 1nce a day. The cuba is very very slightly beginning to yellow but I can see new shoots and new small baby leaves so I know this is just coping. Hopefully it can get through the adaptation and continue to grow. The stems are beautiful, they have drooped and now grow horizontally but they are very very vibrant red. the camera can never pick the red vains out well enough. The hydrocotyle is doing very very well, the stems are also a vibrant rich red showing red vains on the surface of the leaves. The smaller hydro is yellowing but again new roots are spreading so ill keep up with the spraying and see if this survives. I have begun to cover the bowl this week as its ridiculously cold in my house so keeping the cling-film on for a few hours a day. The positives are quite interesting indeed. I went to the moores about 2 weeks ago and I found two types of moss.. Im hoping someone can identify these, one I keep in a separate tub as I just wanted to see if I could grow it. It goes through stages of colour, some days its very very green almost neon green no joke, some times its slightly darker. Im putting this down to the fact that it needs to be a certain level of 'moist' I peeled if from a tree and its literally like a sheet of moss that I can pick up. Im wondering if I can grow it in my tank attached to the wood poking out the surface. But im not sure. The other moss is the very very small dark green blob you can see in one of the photos, its growing because the moss seems to be poking out from the water and going a bright green. Its very interesting to see whats survives and what doesn't  Its great to try things I find in the woods too. I would like to know what they were though but I understand that they need to be at their best of health to be identified. Especially the small moss n the bowl. Im also very pleased with another moss I added at the very beginning. I added a load sphagnum moss moss and decided to take it out because it was just dying and soaking up all my water... 6 weeks later I must of missed a bit and its started to grow. If anyone has seen this in the wild the colours and formations are AMAZING. Hopefully it takes on that shaoe and colour. Its definately looking promising. Here are some photos.


DSC_0031Jack Dicker


DSC_0030Jack Dicker


DSC_0027Jack Dicker


DSC_0026Jack Dicker


DSC_0025Jack Dicker


DSC_0024Jack Dicker


DSC_0022Jack Dicker


DSC_0021Jack Dicker


DSC_0020Jack Dicker


DSC_0029Jack Dicker


----------



## Lindy (4 Mar 2013)

Come up to Scotland, you can stand on sphagnum moss and sink until water comes over the top of your walking boots. If there is oozy mud underneath, as is usually the way, you go in up to your knees. It is a bugger to get out of. Its why it is so good in poltices.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (4 Mar 2013)

Looks better each time i see it Jack.The stem colouring in some plants very different and more pronounced than when grown submersed and Yes mate you can tell the difference with the new light.Also the HC is making an effort to get up the rock!Cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Mar 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Looks better each time i see it Jack.The stem colouring in some plants very different and more pronounced than when grown submersed and Yes mate you can tell the difference with the new light.Also the HC is making an effort to get up the rock!Cheers mark


Sure is mate! lol its climbing as hard as it can!


----------



## NanoJames (4 Mar 2013)

Is that anubias at the edge there in pic 4? Hydrocotyle is looking amazing!!


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Mar 2013)

NanoJames said:


> Is that anubias at the edge there in pic 4? Hydrocotyle is looking amazing!!


Yes mate it is. Im hoping it pulls itself together but im not sure. ! I have covered it up for a couple days to see if I can bring it round.


----------



## NanoJames (4 Mar 2013)

You haven't buried the rhizomes have you? Just checking!  I've just started a little riverbank style tank(only about 5 litres when full!) with an emersed area for growing a carpeting plant. Hopefully I can have plants as healthy as your's...
Cheers


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Mar 2013)

Ha thanks Mate, and no their not buried  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bradleyh91 (4 Mar 2013)

Coming along reall nicely mate


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Mar 2013)

Bradleyh91 said:


> Coming along reall nicely mate


Cheers pal. Yeah is good to experiment with different stuff. Looking forward to seeing your new journal!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bradleyh91 (4 Mar 2013)

Ye shouldn't be much longer and ill get to work on getting some pics up got a lot on at work so busy with that atm


----------



## brancaman (1 May 2013)

Hi, i can´t see most of the photos, anyway nice wk.


----------



## jack-rythm (1 Jan 2015)

Hello everyone,

I thought I would just drop in and say hi to all that have contributed to my threads. I'm sad to see all my pics are gone so I apologies if now these threads are not much use for people to see! I cannot seem to find any pics that I can even update these with so that is a shame, i think I had removed my flickr account without thinking in advance..

I have had a fair few months out of the planted tank world as you may know, but can finally say I am looking to set up my next tank soon! which I am very excited to say! 

Thanks guys, look forward to speaking soon


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Jan 2015)

Hi Jack, I liked what i could see   Will you be doing more this year?? I hope so


----------



## jack-rythm (17 Jan 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Jack, I liked what i could see   Will you be doing more this year?? I hope so



Yes I hope so!! I need to find my self a pretty jar and a decent light, I sold my kit a few month ago to find moving house so need to start again! I always just used a basic ikea desk lamp that seemed to work. What sort of set up do you use for your wabi?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Jan 2015)

Ho good looking forward to following  Let me know sometimes i lose track of threads 

In the winter there in a tank with a 30w led 6500k garden flood light over the top 
In the summer there on a sideboard but not in direct sunlight  Left a couple by the window last year and forgot them  They got cooked


----------

